# Bslt!



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Smoked salmon wrapped in brown sugar glazed thick cut bacon...baked in oven..then seasoned and added to toast w lettuce, tomato, and herb (home grown) mayo sauce for the ultimate BLT...


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

*yum*

Not bad to make about 30min total...got the fiance apprvl and "thank u"....so thats all that matters hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!!!! Now that is going on my list of must trys!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

NP....the bacon weave is what sets it off...thanks to you:thumbsup:


----------

